# 4 weeks and counting



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 18, 2003)

4 weeks to go I carbed up last night on 2 cups oatmeal, 12 oz yam, 1 cup veggies, 1 TBSP Hemp oil, 1 cup applesauce.  I was weighing 210lbs yesterday totally depleted.  after carb up this mornning I was 215 and veins shooting every where. stomach was bloated but as day goes on it will decrease.  Now comes the drying out phase which basically consist of lower protein and lower over all fat.  As j/bo did during the last 2 weeks all extra fat will go and cardio will be kept to a bare mimum may be 2-3 times a  week and more emphasis will be put on posing and endurance.  Being on low carbs sucks becuase after weight training I have my meal and then an hour later Having no energy i have to go through my posing for 45 minutes with ass dragging, the dieting and training i can handle I HATE THE POSING !! always did, but in the end it will be all worth it.   Surprising i'm gaining weight going into the show.  Looking in the mirror last night i saw 3 hashlines coming in the glutes plus lines in tree are starting to be more visible.  I"m not dropping fat too early or i will peak too soon.  I'm going to add 2 15 minute cardio session after training 2 days a week on top of 2 days HIT cardio.  My legs are about 2-3 weeks ahead of my upper body.  I have cross straitions coming in quads and lines coming around from the sides of hamstring to glutes.  My hamstrings are starting to get more vascular as well.  LAst night about 15 min into carb up my legs were covered in thick veins some 1/4  thick. kind of freak me out but kind of cool.

week 4
caloires
2750 400 protein, 100 grams of fat, 60-70 grams carbs (20 gram complex from grapefruits)  protein is 5 oz a sitting   
plus 2 carb ups
week 3
2500
fat cut by 1/3 every thing else same protein may drop to 375
plus 2 carb ups 
week 2
fat just from solid food no efas
 
week 1 
will post


----------



## P-funk (Aug 18, 2003)

got any pics??


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 20, 2003)

Chest workout last night

incline bench
315 x 10
355 x 6 
385 x 3 

incline dumebll
140 x8 x3 

one incline hammer
4 plastes x 8 reps
4 plates + 25 8 reps x 2 

cable cross overs
100 x 10
90 x 10
80 x 10

biceps

standing dumbell curls
70 x 8 
75 x 8 x 2 

long bar curl
155 x8 
165 x8 x2 

incline macine preacher curls
100 x8
110 x 8 x 2 


weight jumped to 215 and getting even mroe vascaulr bf measured at 4% 

posed for 45 minutes a night and was getting tigther with each passing minute

did 30 minutes of cardio am at 530  :roll: 
after taking 1000 mgs l carintnie, 200 mgs caffine, 25 mgs EPEDERINE, 8 synergy, 1000 mgs c, 1 tsp gltuemine an hour prior


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)

oh comeon i get up everyday at 5:00am for cardio, that is nothing


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 20, 2003)

If i wish I had more time to get ready becuase I would love to try the no cardio approach.  Getting the energy to pose 45 minutes at night is worse then draging ass out of bed a 415 pm popping pills and then going back to sleep for another hour and  then going to do cardio for 30 minutes.  but it will all be worth it in the end : )  today i'm going to start dropping fat by 1/4 to 90 grams a day and then 17 days it all gets hanked and then the fun will really began.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

can i do the no cardio thing to  jj i havent done any in a week


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)




----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 20, 2003)

actually j'bo I would like to have you limit cardio to 3-4 days a week next year for contest time.  In the offseason more muscle mass you have more you will be able to increae your calories come precontest time.  As for your legs looking at your pics.  You need to focus on outside sweep same as me.  So we need to focus on keep your feet position closer on sqauts and leg presses as well as going so wide.  This will also keep your ass from bubbling as well.  I got done doing chest last night and girl goes"did you get peck implants " your chest go huge !!  No I must have been biten by a spider well sleeping


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

arent you a humorous guy...so did you get her #?

i could have sworn i just read this somewhere  you trying to screw me up?


----------



## Fit Freak (Aug 20, 2003)

Bud...sounds like your right on target....you should post some progress pics...and congrats on the cross striations and striations in the glutes...they're damn hard to get

Good luck....


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

yah he should but he is a chicken shit.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)

you are suppossed to be doing your back and bi's


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

i am going to train clients now dodo head 
then i am going to train.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 22, 2003)

with reduction of fat by 1/3 , adding 4 BCAAS at each meal and adding keeping 2 sessions of cardio, but body fat cracked the 3% barrier FINALLY with 3 weeks to go and as planned cardio will be cut back to one session a week if that and epmhasis on posing more. Body weight is holding steady at 215 amazingly


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 22, 2003)

pictures???


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 22, 2003)

I will take some over the weekend  I'm guest posing at a local show. just got asked !! : )  DAMN HAVE TO SHAVE AGAIN LOL. i plan on comepeting a sub 200's at low 3% lowest of all time : )


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

umm your hairy again 

why dont you get that crap pulled out


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 22, 2003)

just stubbles LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

sure you hairy beast you


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 25, 2003)

3 weeks and starting to be a real BITCH ...Damn meeting at work ran over hald hour and I was ready to snap becuase I was starving and getting light head


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 25, 2003)

grrr  you are almost there so dont eat anyone along the way


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 25, 2003)

I'm going to step up cardio a bit i'm not happy where i am at.  My caloires are low and im still gaining weight.  Its probably the BCASS plus heavy training is causing this.  Iwas at 216 as of this morning and get leaner but conditoining is not where it needs to be ...I'm going to go cardio 4 days a week at 20 minutes moderate intesnity and go an hour and 15 minutes posing a night.  caloires are very low about 2100-2300 and i got quads tonight. Talked to my traiing partner and we are revamping leg workouts toi bring out my outer sweep by  keeping foo t place ment closer tgether. My ass doesn't need to get and bigger !!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 25, 2003)

heres a thought...drop the BCAA's


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 25, 2003)

they keep me  strong and lean mass becuase fats are dropped other wise I would go nuts becuase BCAAS help with keeping glycoegn levels filled and brain functioning at normal levels with out higher caloires of fat.  I will just increase cardio to offset this.  I have 2 other people getting ready for shows and they are experincin the same thing. they are getting stronger and scale is not budging and stomachs are getting tighter.  James dropped 1.5 in 2 weeks with mimimal cardio and lori 2 weeks got so lean it was amazing and she does cardio 4 days a week at 30 minutes post workout.  They also used the synergy as well which keeps them anticatoblic. Both of them are 100% natural and lori will be competing 8 lbs heavier then last year and amazing thing is she competes at 106-108 so thats a 10% increase in lean mass in one year !!


----------

